# Nestle and Philip Morris comprehensive product lists?



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

Ok, I've been boycotting Nestle and Philip Morris for years (scary to think back how long and realize it's truely has been years... it makes me feel old to think I've been doing *anything* for *years*...) Anyway, periodically I go out looking for a list of their products to refresh my memory of what not to buy. It's actually not tough, since I buy so few conventional products - I do almost all my shopping at a local health food store and local farms. But, I do sometimes get suckered into the candy aisle at Wawa, I do buy bottled water regularly, and I know PM has been making inroads into buying up "health food" brands.

So, today I went to look for a list of Nestle brands, and couldn't seem to find one that was comprehensive for the US. They all seemed to be UK or NZ or Israel lists. Many products crossed over, but there were products that I know Nestle makes that weren't on those lists, and there were plenty of products I didn't recognise. Also, the UK list mentioned Cheerios. I was confused by that one. Cheerios are made by General Mills - are they owned by Nestle? If so, then so is Cascadian Farms, because they're owned by General Mills. That would really suck, because they have a bit of a stranglehold on organic frozen veggies and fruit, and are often the only way to get organic berries and peas for much of the year.

Does anybody here know of a link with comprehensive lists of what corporations own which brands and products? I also like to keep track of what brands the other Big Food Corporations own, even if I'm not as adamantly boycotting them. I know ConAgra is snapping up some organic/natural brand names, too, as is Best Foods. *sigh* I really am getting much better about buying fewer and fewer convenience foods. I'm not perfect yet, but I'm getting better!


----------



## nova22 (Jun 26, 2004)

Do you mean something like this?


----------



## liawbh (Sep 29, 2004)

Here's another link to Nestle products


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

http://www.ithacanews.org/greenstarstock.html

try this one







it talks about some of the heirarchy of corporations

and http://www.organicconsumers.org/orga...te_organic.cfm


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

*snort* freakin' DUH. I had in my mind a picture of an activist website, and the obvious just flew right past me... I can't wait until my husband can stop working late every night. Maybe he can help me locate my brain. Thank you!









Although, Philip Morris' website doesn't talk about their food brands, only their cigarettes. They've been fairly quiet about their food acquisitions because of the public image of cigarette companies. The fact that Kraft is owned by PM is buried pretty deeply on Kraft's website. That makes me wonder if they've snapped up any other brands that I'm not aware of.


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

OHHH, I want to know too









Off to check out the other links


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

I think Cherios are owned buy another cereal company in the UK...but that sounds crazy, ha?


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

No, Cheerios are on the baby milk action site. I thought Pellegrino (sp?) used to be on there.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IdentityCrisisMama*
No, Cheerios are on the baby milk action site. I thought Pellegrino (sp?) used to be on there.









:

Cheerios? There's something about Cheerios? Am I missing something?

Please, please tell me what the problem is with Cheerios.


----------



## Aquaduct (Nov 27, 2003)

Have you heard of Fonterra? They used to be known as the New Zealand Dairy Board. They are a co-operative owned by NZ dairy farmers, but have become one of the biggest dairy companies in the world, possibly the biggest, and they and Nestle are starting to cosy up to each other. Fonterra has in recent years become a true transnational, like Nestle, and the farmers in NZ are worried that they will soon be put on contract like farmers in Chile, where Fonterra has a lot of it's operations. They are treated almost like serfs. Soon Fonterra will not be a co-op.


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

Nope, Cheerios aren't owned by Nestle, they're still General Mills.

This is the kind of page I was looking for: http://www.responsibleshopper.org/ba...m?cusip=641069

This lists way more products than Nestle's own webpage did, a notable example being Opti-Clean, which I use on my contact lenses and had no idea was a Nestle product.

Thanks, all!


----------



## sohj (Jan 14, 2003)

I've been noticing that a huge amount of bottled waters that are sold in NYC in groceries and convenience stores are owned or distributed by Nestle. The only one that isn't is Evian, and it is owned by Danone the huge european yogurt company. (Well, and Dasani water, but that is Coke, so I don't buy that either.)


----------



## Aquaduct (Nov 27, 2003)

Yes, shopping is a political activity. I just found out that the vitamin manufacturer "Solgar" has been overtaken by "Wyeth" who are a vaccine manufacturer. Such a shame.


----------



## liawbh (Sep 29, 2004)

WHy did Nestle have to buy Calistoga? Man, they're everywhere. I didn't see L'Oreal on the Responsible shopper site, but hey used to be connected. NOt sure if they still are.


----------



## KoalaMama (Jan 24, 2004)

I was sure General Mills was a Nestle brand, but the web site no longer lists them as such. ?? It does say this: "Nestlé has a joint venture with General Mills outside North America, Cereal Partners Worldwide, which is active in more than 80 countries."

Honestly, I have no idea what that means.


----------



## littleaugustbaby (Jun 27, 2003)

Maybe Nestle used to own General Mills, but doesn't anymore?


----------



## EllasMummy (Dec 10, 2003)

In the UK Cheerios are made by Nestle. It says Nestle on the box.
Its so hard to boycott Nestle in the UK, they own so much.

I found this about Nestle and General Mills.
http://www.cerealpartners.co.uk/about.aspx

HTH


----------



## crystalmaman (Jun 5, 2002)

I have been boycotting Philip Morris for years too and was very disappointed that I had to boycott Nabisco too because of it. No oreos. sigh. Anyway, forgive my lack of knowledge, but why boycott Nestle? Is this because of the formula scandal that happened a while ago? They make better chocolate chips than Hershey's and the store brand, but I just discovered Trader's Joe's chocolate chips which are much better than Nestle's.

By the way, Philip Morris advertises on PBS kids shows in the morning via ads for Kraft foods, and so does McDonald's.


----------



## KermitMissesJim (Feb 12, 2004)

It's too many products. I don't think I can pull it off.


----------



## KoalaMama (Jan 24, 2004)

Oh man, Philip Morris owns Nabisco? At this rate I might as well just avoid anything that comes in a package. Hmmm... Not such a bad idea, really. :LOL


----------



## lacysmommy (Nov 10, 2004)

I once made a complaint about a Hot Pockets product, and I got coupons and a letter in a Nestle envelope. I have never seen them on any product list for Nestle before. I'm thinking they should be added.


----------



## loftmama (Feb 12, 2004)

Oh, I'm so disturbed. I missed this link and started a thread tonight. Oops. Well, now I see you all are so much more informed than I. Plus, I need to go do my homework. I just went through the Nestle list, but missed Wonka candy.

I need to check out the Philip Morris list, too. Is that the best place to go for a list?


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

I know phillip morris owns tombstome (frozen pizza), ****** beer, oscar mayer, kraft. That's all I remember off the top of my head.


----------

